# Coronavirus: 8514 positivi. Boom guariti



## admin (10 Marzo 2020)

I numeri aggiornati dell’epidemia da coronavirus. Come annunciato da Borrelli, i contagi ad oggi sono 8514, ma più di 10.000 totali. I morti 631 totali, 168 ieri. Boom guariti a quota 1004.

Fontana: i contagi nella zona rossa di stanno riducendo.


----------



## Pungiglione (10 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> I numeri aggiornati dell’epidemia da coronavirus. Come annunciato da Borrelli, i contagi ad oggi sono 8514 totali. I morti 168. Boom guariti a quota 1004.
> 
> La situazione, almeno ad oggi, appare in miglioramento



Buone notizie, ma un giorno non significa nulla. 

Bisogna continuare così, forza Italia


----------



## fabri47 (10 Marzo 2020)

Buona notizia, speriamo che da domani ci sia un'ulteriore miglioramento.


----------



## clayman (10 Marzo 2020)

Mancano dei dati dalla lombardia da quanto hanno detto. Quindi bisognerà vedere se il trend in miglioramento è confermato o meno


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2020)

Borrelli ha omesso i dati della Lombardia i contagi sono di piu


----------



## __king george__ (10 Marzo 2020)

clayman ha scritto:


> mancano dei dati dalla lombardia da quanto hanno detto. Quindi bisognerà vedere se il trend in miglioramento è confermato o meno



ah beh allora siamo apposto...la regione più contagiata...peggioreranno di sicuro


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Marzo 2020)

C’è da sottolineare che ha spiegato il fatto dei decessi che la quasi totalità non sono per il coronavirus ma con il coronavirus si casi di pazienti oltre gli 80 e con patologie gravi.


----------



## Milanforever63 (10 Marzo 2020)

Si però 168 mi pare sia il numero di decessi più alto i un singolo giorno


----------



## Manue (10 Marzo 2020)

Mancano dati è vero, alcuni tamponi,
ma non credo che si parli di numeri che sposterebbero completamente il bilancio. 

Dai che ne usciamo ragazzi, 
dipende soprattutto da noi...viviamo insieme questo momento storico e unico per quando mi riguarda,
viviamolo anche qui quotidianamente, dove riusciamo a rimanere in contatto anche a distanza di km...

Ne usciremo a testa alta


----------



## markjordan (10 Marzo 2020)

in er leggero calo , speriamo sia un trend


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Mancano dati è vero, alcuni tamponi,
> ma non credo che si parli di numeri che sposterebbero completamente il bilancio.
> 
> Dai che ne usciamo ragazzi,
> ...



Penso anch’io.


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> I numeri aggiornati dell’epidemia da coronavirus. Come annunciato da Borrelli, i contagi ad oggi sono 8514, ma più di 10.000 totali. I morti 631 totali, 168 ieri. Boom guariti a quota 1004.
> 
> Fontana: i contagi nella zona rossa di stanno riducendo.



*Aggiornato*


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> I numeri aggiornati dell’epidemia da coronavirus. Come annunciato da Borrelli, i contagi ad oggi sono 8514, ma più di 10.000 totali. I morti 631 totali, 168 ieri. Boom guariti a quota 1004.
> 
> Fontana: i contagi nella zona rossa di stanno riducendo.



Il fatto che diano sti numeri confusionari non mi piace granchè...

Comunque, speriamo bene...


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (10 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> I numeri aggiornati dell’epidemia da coronavirus. Come annunciato da Borrelli, i contagi ad oggi sono 8514, ma più di 10.000 totali. I morti 631 totali, 168 ieri. Boom guariti a quota 1004.
> 
> Fontana: i contagi nella zona rossa di stanno riducendo.



I numeri più confortanti riguardano il parziale aumento dei contagiati e i guariti: in questi giorni abbiamo davvero bisogno di aggrapparci ai dati positivi. Possiamo farcela, collaborando tutti insieme: forza Italia!


----------



## Zanc9 (10 Marzo 2020)

168 morti in un giorno solo...mamma mia...se invece di focalizzarsi sui meri numeri si inizia ad immaginare quante sono 168 persone....fa venire i brividi


----------



## Wetter (10 Marzo 2020)

Il numero di guariti inizia finalmente a salire perchè iniziano a guarire i primi a cui è stato diagnosticato il Coronavirus,vedrete che questo dato salirà in maniera forte i prossimi giorni.
Riguardo al dato dei contagiati direi che siamo di fronte ad un dato quasi inaspettato dopo i +1700 di ieri,va bene che manca qualche risultato dalla lombardia ma non credo che sposti piu di tanto.Abbiamo bisogno di conferme nei prossimi giorni.

Riguardo al dato dei morti è sempre la stessa storia ragazzi,bisognerebbe vedere quanti di questi siano morti per il covd-19 e quanti "con" il covid 19...parlo di tutti quelli che sarebbero morti anche per una banale influenza viste le loro situazioni cliniche gia belle che compromesse....ricordo a tutti che in Italia muoiono circa 12mila persone l'anno di polmonite...


----------



## markjordan (10 Marzo 2020)

l'aumento dove c'e' non e' comunque esponenziale , aggrappiamoci a questo


----------



## Butcher (10 Marzo 2020)

Bene, incrociamo anche il ****.o


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Marzo 2020)

Nel grafico ufficiale della protezione civile c'è un crollo del numero di positivi giornalieri. Com'è possbile?? Anche considerando che vengono fatti meno tamponi, è un dato troppo evidente. Boh, bene così ovviamente!

sabato 7: 1145
domenica 8: 1326
lunedì 9: 1598
*oggi: 529*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2020)

Speriamo, forza ragazzi!
Soffiamo il virus verso puffolandia e stringiamo i denti.


----------



## el_gaucho (10 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> I numeri aggiornati dell’epidemia da coronavirus. Come annunciato da Borrelli, i contagi ad oggi sono 8514, ma più di 10.000 totali. I morti 631 totali, 168 ieri. Boom guariti a quota 1004.
> 
> Fontana: i contagi nella zona rossa di stanno riducendo.



168 morti? Non mi sembrano numeri che fanno piacere.
Avranno 70, 80 o 90 anni ma sono vite umane!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Nel grafico ufficiale della protezione civile c'è un crollo del numero di positivi giornalieri. Com'è possbile?? Anche considerando che vengono fatti meno tamponi, è un dato troppo evidente. Boh, bene così ovviamente!
> 
> sabato 7: 1145
> domenica 8: 1326
> ...



E speriamo, oltre che di continuare così, che questo scongiuri la misura estrema che volevano prendere di chiudere tutta la Lombardia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2020)

Ma perché non sono stati comunicati i dati della Lombardia?


----------



## Milanforever63 (10 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma perché non sono stati comunicati i dati della Lombardia?



infatti ... così non ha senso ..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2020)

Non ho capito se mancano TUTTI i nuovi tamponi della Lombardia, o solo una parte.

Se siamo nel primo caso beh, il dato rischia di essere una nuova mazzata sinceramente.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> I numeri aggiornati dell’epidemia da coronavirus. Come annunciato da Borrelli, i contagi ad oggi sono 8514, ma più di 10.000 totali. I morti 631 totali, 168 ieri. Boom guariti a quota 1004.
> 
> Fontana: i contagi nella zona rossa di stanno riducendo.



E assolutamente di primaria importanza che il trend dei guariti, in percentuale, superi gli infetti. E' il segnale preciso che si può uscirne in tempi ragionevoli.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> infatti ... così non ha senso ..



hanno trovato l'unico vero modo per calare i contagi...da domani daranno solo i dati della basilicata 

seriamente parlando spero arrivino a breve i dati completi


----------



## Wetter (10 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ho capito se mancano TUTTI i nuovi tamponi della Lombardia, o solo una parte.
> 
> Se siamo nel primo caso beh, il dato rischia di essere una nuova mazzata sinceramente.



Nella conferenza stampa ha detto dalla Lombardia abbiamo ricevuto un aggiornamento "non completo",quindi immagino che sia un dato incompleto,non un dato inesistente.


----------



## koti (10 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ho capito se mancano TUTTI i nuovi tamponi della Lombardia, o solo una parte.
> 
> Se siamo nel primo caso beh, il dato rischia di essere una nuova mazzata sinceramente.



Infatti, prima di esultare è fondamentale capire questo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> I numeri aggiornati dell’epidemia da coronavirus. Come annunciato da Borrelli, i contagi ad oggi sono 8514, ma più di 10.000 totali. I morti 631 totali, 168 ieri. Boom guariti a quota 1004.
> 
> Fontana: i contagi nella zona rossa di stanno riducendo.



Iniziano a mescolare i numeri tra contagiati/malati etc. per creare confusione?
Ieri i contagiati totali erano meno di 8000 e oggi secondo la mappa del contagio sono oltre 9100 quindi siamo saliti di altri 1000 e passa persone..

Se poi iniziamo a dire oggi il numero di malati è chiaro che si sale di meno perché tutti i guariti spariscono..

Non vorrei si creasse confusione...se addirittura fossimo sopra i 10mila sarebbero 2000 persone in un giorno


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Nella conferenza stampa ha detto dalla Lombardia abbiamo ricevuto un aggiornamento "non completo",quindi immagino che sia un dato incompleto,non un dato inesistente.



Infatti dubito che avrebbero pubblicato dei dati celando delle informazioni che alterano il bilancio totale.


----------



## Wetter (10 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Iniziano a mescolare i numeri tra contagiati/malati etc. per creare confusione?
> Ieri i contagiati totali erano meno di 8000 e oggi secondo la mappa del contagio sono oltre 9100 quindi siamo saliti di altri 1000 e passa persone..
> 
> Se poi iniziamo a dire oggi il numero di malati è chiaro che si sale di meno perché tutti i guariti spariscono..
> ...



Non facciamo confusione tra contagiati in totale,attualmente contagiati,guariti e morti.

Ieri i contagiati in totale erano 9100,di cui contagiati IN VITA 7900.
Oggi i contagiati totali hanno superato i 10100 di cui IN VITA 8500.

Dal dato dei 10100 di oggi deve essere tolto il numero dei guariti totali (1000) e il numero dei decessi totali (600)


----------



## __king george__ (10 Marzo 2020)

in conclusione i guariti quanti sono in più di ieri? e i morti?


----------



## Wetter (10 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in conclusione i guariti quanti sono in più di ieri? e i morti?



280 guariti in piu di ieri
168 morti in piu di ieri


----------



## __king george__ (10 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> 280 guariti in piu di ieri
> 168 morti in piu di ieri



ecco cosi si può ragionare meglio

il numero di contagiati sarebbe più di 1000 meno di ieri?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2020)

Trend migliorato in Emilia Romagna.

+147 infetti rispetto a ieri, quando erano stati + 206
Con aumento dei tamponi da 4.607 a 5.167.


----------



## Wetter (10 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ecco cosi si può ragionare meglio
> 
> il numero di contagiati sarebbe più di 1000 meno di ieri?



Il numero attuale dei contagiati in più rispetto a ieri è +529

Ma è un dato incompleto e destinato a crescere,visto che mancano i risultati di alcuni tamponi in Lombardia


----------



## __king george__ (10 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Il numero attuale dei contagiati in più rispetto a ieri è +529
> 
> Ma è un dato incompleto e destinato a crescere,visto che mancano i risultati di alcuni tamponi in Lombardia



essendo ieri 1598 al momento sarebbero 1000 contagi in meno...sarebbe un ottimo dato...solo che non ne parla nessuno praticamente quindi vuol dire che dalla lombardia mancano parecchi dati purtroppo


----------



## Wetter (10 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> essendo ieri 1598 al momento sarebbero 1000 contagi in meno...sarebbe un ottimo dato...solo che non ne parla nessuno praticamente quindi vuol dire che dalla lombardia mancano parecchi dati purtroppo



Si,purtroppo mancano parte dei dati della Lombardia,che come sappiamo è la regione messa peggio in fatto di contagi.

Voglio comunque segnalare che oggi sono stati effettuati 7000 tamponi a livello nazionale,quasi il doppio rispetto a quelli di ieri


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Si,purtroppo mancano parte dei dati della Lombardia,che come sappiamo è la regione messa peggio in fatto di contagi.
> 
> Voglio comunque segnalare che oggi sono stati effettuati 7000 tamponi a livello nazionale,quasi il doppio rispetto a quelli di ieri



Ormai il dato dei contagi ha valore relativo, quello che preoccupa sono i 600 e passa deceduti, molti di questi sicuramente erano già molto gravi, ma rimane un dato preoccupante. Temo sia la conseguenza dei contagi negli ospedali che ci hanno colpito da subito


----------



## mil77 (10 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Iniziano a mescolare i numeri tra contagiati/malati etc. per creare confusione?
> Ieri i contagiati totali erano meno di 8000 e oggi secondo la mappa del contagio sono oltre 9100 quindi siamo saliti di altri 1000 e passa persone..
> 
> Se poi iniziamo a dire oggi il numero di malati è chiaro che si sale di meno perché tutti i guariti spariscono..
> ...



Devi vedere bene i dati. Il corriere pubblica sempre i dati dei contagiati totali (compreso guariti e morti) mentre altre testate e anche la protezione civile da i dati degli attuali contagiati (al netto dei guariti e dei morti)


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Marzo 2020)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> 168 morti? Non mi sembrano numeri che fanno piacere.
> Avranno 70, 80 o 90 anni ma sono vite umane!


Assolutamente, è un altro giorno drammatico. Purtroppo inevitabile, da quel 2% (almeno) non si scappa

Quello che non bisogna fare (se ho capito bene) è pensare "il decreto di ieri sera non è servito, dato che oggi è andata male". 
Tutti i nuovi positivi e i morti di oggi sono casi, anche di molto, precedenti a ieri sera. Gli effetti del decreto, positivi o insufficienti, li vedremo a partire da sabato-domenica almeno (giorno 14-15).

La Cina (tenendo fede ai dati) ha cominciato a stabilizzarsi nei numeri dopo poco meno di un mese. In quest'ottica da noi significa i primi di aprile



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E speriamo, oltre che di continuare così, che questo scongiuri la misura estrema che volevano prendere di chiudere tutta la Lombardia.


Speriamo basti! Eviterebbe un ulteriore incertezza e escalation in negativo. Ora serve che come popolazione ci abituiamo a questo stile di vita, il resto si spera venga da sé


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E speriamo, oltre che di continuare così, che questo scongiuri la misura estrema che volevano prendere di chiudere tutta la Lombardia.



Aspetta però voglio vedere i dati tra 7-10 giorni di tutti quelli fuggiti dalla lombardia sabato notte. SPERO non ci siano aumenti significativi ma qualche contagiato temo ci sia tra quelli


----------



## markjordan (10 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> essendo ieri 1598 al momento sarebbero 1000 contagi in meno...sarebbe un ottimo dato...solo che non ne parla nessuno praticamente quindi vuol dire che dalla lombardia mancano parecchi dati purtroppo


gallera ha dato i dati delle province , non ho potuto sentire tutto , a milano sono calati


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2020)

Tutti i dati che comunicano sono sempre accertati alle ore 12. Non ci sono dati del pomeriggio, che vengono conteggiati il giorno dopo.


----------



## Wetter (10 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> gallera ha dato i dati delle province , non ho potuto sentire tutto , a milano sono calati



Milano,nonostante il numero di abitanti è ancora al 6° posto per numero di contagi.
La situazione più critica c'è nella provincia di Bergamo,a seguire Lodi,Piacenza,Brescia e Cremona.
Per dire,a Bergamo ci sono 3 volte i contagiati che ci sono nel Milanese...


----------



## markjordan (10 Marzo 2020)

crescita notevole in francia , spero controllino bene i ciclisti al ritorno (c'e' la parigi-nizza , ieri ha vinto il lombardo Nizzolo . bene nibali) , molte squadre hanno base in Italia


----------



## markjordan (10 Marzo 2020)

bergamo
1472 i casi positivi con un incremento di 248 rispetto a ieri
Brescia ne ha 790, +51 rispetto a ieri o Milano 592, +86 rispetto a ieri.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> *crescita notevole in francia* , spero controllino bene i ciclisti al ritorno (c'e' la parigi-nizza , ieri ha vinto il lombardo Nizzolo . bene nibali) , molte squadre hanno base in Italia



Sono una persona orribile se dico che mi fa piacere?


----------



## Raryof (10 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sono una persona orribile se dico che mi fa piacere?



I dati francesi si possono sapere? c'è stato un incremento così forte da ieri?


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> I dati francesi si possono sapere? c'è stato un incremento così forte da ieri?



abbastanza, non so con precisione ma oggi sono a 1800 quasi. Juvirus, pizza coronavirus... sono zecche


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sono una persona orribile se dico che mi fa piacere?



La penso allo stesso modo, umanamente mi spiace ma è un popolo di schifosi livorosi.


----------



## PoloNegativo (10 Marzo 2020)

Mi sembra normale che più si vada avanti e più il numero di guariti giornalieri aumenti, per ora. Il boom vero e proprio *potrebbe* essere dovuto al fatto che, in necessità di posti per la terapia intensiva, si sia deciso di dimettere alcuni pazienti qualche giorno prima del solito, senza troppa calma.


----------



## Raryof (10 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> abbastanza, non so con precisione ma oggi sono a 1800 quasi. Juvirus, pizza coronavirus... sono zecche



Ero rimasto a 940 infetti, penso ieri o ieri l'altro, in pratica sono raddoppiati.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> La penso allo stesso modo, umanamente mi spiace ma è un popolo di schifosi livorosi.



Chiaro, mi spiace per le persone che non sono diverse dai nostri malati, ma fino a ieri ci sbeffeggiavano ed ora...


----------



## Solo (10 Marzo 2020)

Dati poco utili visto che quelli lombardi non sono completi. 

Probabilmente anche i laboratori stanno collassando. Speriamo di no. 

Vediamo i numeri di domani...


----------



## Solo (10 Marzo 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> I dati francesi si possono sapere? c'è stato un incremento così forte da ieri?


1784 casi e 33 morti. Rispetto a ieri sono 372 nuovi casi e 3 nuovi morti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2020)

Per l'Emilia, che è seconda regione infetta, si registra comunque un trend in miglioramento per gli infetti e i dati sono completi.
Un piccolo e timido segnale positivo in chiave nazionale lo si può cogliere.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Marzo 2020)

ammesso che i dati in cina siano veri è stupefacente come abbiano quasi debellato un'epidemia cosi grossa in cosi poco tempo...sinceramente credevo avrebbero faticato di più

(fermo restando ovviamente che ancora non ne sono fuori)


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Marzo 2020)

Mi stavo chiedendo perché non disinfettano le strade, ai tempi in Cina buttavano disinfettante ovunque mi pare. Quanto meno i mezzi pubblici dovrebbero essere inondati di candeggina


----------



## Milanforever63 (10 Marzo 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> La penso allo stesso modo, umanamente mi spiace ma è un popolo di schifosi livorosi.



ma vogliamo parlare anche dei crucchi ? Loro comunicano numero morti direttamente da Coronavirus ma non conteggiano tutte le morti in cui il coronavirus ha dato il colpo di grazia a situazioni già compromesse .... fanno i furbi .. ma si può ?


----------



## pazzomania (10 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ammesso che i dati in cina siano veri è stupefacente come abbiano quasi debellato un'epidemia cosi grossa in cosi poco tempo...sinceramente credevo avrebbero faticato di più
> 
> (fermo restando ovviamente che ancora non ne sono fuori)



In realtà non è stupefacente, ma è abbastanza ovvio.
Basta volerlo, e sopratutto bisogna essere disposti a sacrificare 15 giorni di economia nazionale.
Deciderà chi deve decidere...


----------



## Solo (10 Marzo 2020)

Differenza tra un sistema sanitario al collasso (Lombardia) e altri che sono "solo" sotto stress...


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Marzo 2020)

Ho finalmente trovato il dato sulle percentuali mortalità-età (FattoQuotidiano ) : 

2% è nella fascia tra 50 e 59 anni
8% tra 60-69
32% tra 70-79
45% tra 80-89
14% oltre i 90 anni

Da sottolineare inoltro che molti dei deceduti son morti CON il coronavirus e non per il Coronavirus. Insomma tra i denti la protezione civile voleva far capire che le condizioni erano anche prima difficili poi compromesse dal virus.


----------



## mabadi (10 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho finalmente trovato il dato sulle percentuali mortalità-età (FattoQuotidiano ) :
> 
> 2% è nella fascia tra 50 e 59 anni
> 8% tra 60-69
> ...



in realtà il vero dato che servirebbe - ma si può solo determinare in via ipotetica - sarebbe tenendo conto degli asintomatici.

Ovvero se dovessero contrarre il coronavirus 1000 persone (prescindendo dai sintomi) quanti ne morirebbero?
Perchè se su 1000 persone -faccio un'ipotesi- solo il 10% dovesse mostrare i sintomi, il reale dato sarebbe totalmente diverso.

Quindi potrebbe bastare un coprifuoco (militare e senza visite di parenti) per i soggetti dai 65 anni in su.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In realtà non è stupefacente, ma è abbastanza ovvio.
> Basta volerlo, e sopratutto bisogna essere disposti a sacrificare 15 giorni di economia nazionale.
> Deciderà chi deve decidere...



Vabbè dai stai palesemente provocando chi è davvero con l'acqua alla gola


----------



## pazzomania (10 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai stai palesemente provocando chi è davvero con l'acqua alla gola



Io? No, drammatica realtà, non lo dico certo con gioia.

Questa è la seconda volta che mi lanci accuse, ed è una cosa che non sopporto, mi.son sempre confrontato con tutti anche alle brutte ma con rispetto , ma è la seconda volta in poco tempo quindi evapora.

Non so nemmeno da dove sei arrivato. Ignora i miei post, fai una cortesia ad entrambi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Marzo 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> in realtà il vero dato che servirebbe - ma si può solo determinare in via ipotetica - sarebbe tenendo conto degli asintomatici.
> 
> Ovvero se dovessero contrarre il coronavirus 1000 persone (prescindendo dai sintomi) quanti ne morirebbero?
> Perchè se su 1000 persone -faccio un'ipotesi- solo il 10% dovesse mostrare i sintomi, il reale dato sarebbe totalmente diverso.
> ...



Si esatto. 

Certo che leggere i dati è impressionante come la mortalità di fatto sia “reale” sopra gli 80anni


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi stavo chiedendo perché non disinfettano le strade, ai tempi in Cina buttavano disinfettante ovunque mi pare. Quanto meno i mezzi pubblici dovrebbero essere inondati di candeggina



Qualcuno aveva già postato le parole di un virologo che spiegava che non serve a nulla il disinfettante per le strade, molto più utili il coprifuoco e le norme che stiamo adottando da domenica.
I mezzi pubblici, al loro interno, credo siano disinfettati tutte le mattine.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho finalmente trovato il dato sulle percentuali mortalità-età (FattoQuotidiano ) :
> 
> 2% è nella fascia tra 50 e 59 anni
> 8% tra 60-69
> ...



cos'è il virus "stermina-vecchi"? non fosse uscito e iniziato dalla cina ma fosse nato in Italia verrebbe davvero da pensar male


----------



## Albijol (11 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Da sottolineare inoltro che molti dei deceduti son morti CON il coronavirus e non per il Coronavirus. Insomma tra i denti la protezione civile voleva far capire che le condizioni erano anche prima difficili poi compromesse dal virus.



Questa affermazione di Borrelli non ha il minimo senso dai, criticata anche da Burioni


----------



## Igniorante (11 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> ma vogliamo parlare anche dei crucchi ? Loro comunicano numero morti direttamente da Coronavirus ma non conteggiano tutte le morti in cui il coronavirus ha dato il colpo di grazia a situazioni già compromesse .... fanno i furbi .. ma si può ?



È vero, anche loro stanno facendo come i cinesi, numeri fake per non allarmare la gente. 
Tra le due opzioni, preferisco sicuramente dovermi preoccupare troppo piuttosto che troppo poco.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Non facciamo confusione tra contagiati in totale,attualmente contagiati,guariti e morti.
> 
> Ieri i contagiati in totale erano 9100,di cui contagiati IN VITA 7900.
> Oggi i contagiati totali hanno superato i 10100 di cui IN VITA 8500.
> ...



Ma infatti io non faccio confusione..sono loro che mescolano i numeri..prima davano i contagiati totali perché il numero alto attirrava l'attenzione..adesso che è cresciuto danno solo il numero dei contagiati attuali...però se parlano di mondo indicano di nuovo il numero complessivo...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io non faccio confusione..sono loro che mescolano i numeri..prima davano i contagiati totali perché il numero alto attirrava l'attenzione..adesso che è cresciuto danno solo il numero dei contagiati attuali...però se parlano di mondo indicano di nuovo il numero complessivo...



Ora in confusione ci vado io. 

Comunque la cosa importante è che la situazione sia effettivamente migliorata.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ora in confusione ci vado io.
> 
> Comunque la cosa importante è che la situazione sia effettivamente migliorata.



attenzione che dai dati di ieri (in miglioramento netto rispetto al giorno precedente) mancavano esiti di una parte dei laboratori lombardi come detto durante la press conference. Oggi mi aspetto ancora il botto nel numero di infetti e anche nei prossimi giorni, prima che le misure abbiano effetto.


----------



## Manue (11 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Questa affermazione di Borrelli non ha il minimo senso dai, criticata anche da Burioni



In realtà non possiamo saperlo, 
poiché non si conosce il quadro clinico del paziente.
E neanche Burioni.

Per essere chiaro, 
se tra i deceduti c'è un malato terminale di cancro, con cure palliative in atto, 
è ovvio che non sia morto per coronavirus... come già spiegato anche dai medici, il Coronavirus è andato ad aggravare il quadro clinico.

Non sapendo le condizioni dei pazienti, dobbiamo prendere per buono quello che ci dicono.


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2020)

secondo l'Ansa centinaia di giovani ai giardini Margherita di Bologna per la bella giornata 

la seconda regione più colpita,questi sono scemi proprio.
l'epicentro delle sardine


----------

